# Egg sharing scheme as an afro caribbean donor



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi all i have just turned 29year old ,im an afro caribbean female who has had previously had an ectopic pregnancy. Due to the ectopic i had to lose a tube and my remaining tube was block because of this i have to do ivf. I have thought long and hard about this and i would like to  join the egg sharing scheme possibly at Lister Hospital.

Anway what i wanted to know do you all think it would be hard or take long to find a afro caribbean recipient?

Also my partner wants to start ivf in march 08. if this is the case do we have to start now with taking all our blood test like h. i.v fsh hep etc etc in order to be ready for march

any advise is appreciated thanks


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi hun

I am sorry to hear of the problems you have had.

imnot sure how long the wait is for an afro caribbean recipient,but i wouldnt think it would be that long, the thing is hun at the lister you have to have 2 HIV tests done, 12 weeks apart, so if you wanted to start your treatment in march 2008 you need to get ball rolling now, try to get yr gp to do hiv and hep a/b for you and yr partner, the others can be done once you have had your first consultation at the clinic, but the HIV needs to be done asap so you can do your 2nd one in 12 weks (which is nearly march)

phone the clinic and book to go on thier egg sharing open evening in january, you will find it very informative, also you should be able to book your consultation too.

good luck with it hun

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## sweet lady (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have an apointment booked with the lister for 25th Jan 08 and my partner and I had our blood test done last week on the NHS so hopefully we would be able to start ivf in march/april


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi hun
Happy new year
Im glad you got your bloods done, make sure you take a copy of the results to the lister when you go.
Make a note of the date you had them done and put a note on your calander 12 weeks later to have the 2nd HIV done.
Good luck hun and please let me know how you get on.
I start my 2nd cycle on IVF hopefully february, but not egg sharing this time as i donated all my eggs last time so get a free cycle now.
Ann Marie xxxxxxxxx


----------

